
I'm leaving the UK - dotBen
http://ryancarson.com/post/28861598055/im-leaving-the-uk
======
petercooper
Anyone with serious ambition in the Web tech sector would jump from the UK to
the US in a heartbeat if it were a practical option and for many, like Ryan,
it is and they do. This can only mean good things for Ryan and Treehouse.

